# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - helmikuu 2010

## Eppu

Ma 1.2.

TKL #409 vuorossa 12.02 (linja.vuoro)

----------


## jtm

1.2 Tkl:
#645/3
*#646/23*
#266/25

----------


## Rester

1.2. TKL:

#424/22
*#413/1*
#226/30

#633 seisoi n. 14.15 hätävilkut päällä Tuulensuun pysäkillä, nokka kohti länttä. Kuulemma poistumisovet ei menneet kiinni. Tilalle tulleesta autosta ei varmuutta, mahdollisesti #640.

----------


## Petskuu

Nyt noin 15:45 lähti ihan ufo paunun 71, jossa linjakilvissä luki lempäälä haurala mutta isolla kirjotetussa lapussa "Päätepysäkki Multisilta". 15:45 ei lähe mitään bussia edes aikataulullisesti.

Ja 2min aikasemmin meni 26, en nähnyt oliko tuulilasikuorma mutta epäilen.

Onkohan tälläsiä extra 71 ennenkin mennyt vai johtuiska nykyisestä lumitilanteesta?

----------


## jtm

> Nyt noin 15:45 lähti ihan ufo paunun 71, jossa linjakilvissä luki lempäälä haurala mutta isolla kirjotetussa lapussa "Päätepysäkki Multisilta". 15:45 ei lähe mitään bussia edes aikataulullisesti.
> 
> Ja 2min aikasemmin meni 26, en nähnyt oliko tuulilasikuorma mutta epäilen.
> 
> Onkohan tälläsiä extra 71 ennenkin mennyt vai johtuiska nykyisestä lumitilanteesta?


Tuo on ihan normaali syksystä asti ollut lisäauto tuossa 15:50 vuorossa 71:llä. Ei mikään poikkeustapaus. Saattaa lähtee pari minsaa etuajassa normaali vuoroa.

2.2 Tkl:
*#420/19* :Eek: 
Havaitsin auton #87 vasen takakulma valoineen vaurioituneena menossa Nekalan hallin suuntaan keskustorilla noin klo 16 aikaan.

----------


## jpmast

2.2.2010

V. Paunu
#123/60

----------


## jtm

2.2 Tkl:
*#412/20*

----------


## jtm

3.2 Tkl:
#407/26

3.2 LL:
Autossa #16 näytti olevan kilpi pimeänä ja ikkunassa alhaalla lappu missä oli 2. Olikohan myös autossa #15 sama vika?
#90/86

----------


## Eppu

> 3.2 Tkl:
> #407/26


Missäs vuorossa tämän näit liikkuvan? Meinaan kun ton #427:n paikalla ajeli #414...

----------


## killerpop

Ke 3.2.

Paunu #123 ajeli ainakin linjalla 61 illansuussa. Tosin vara-autoa nyt voikin nähdä missä vaan, mutta eipä tuolla liiemmin Pirkkalan vuoroja ole ajettu, sitten numeron ja maalipinnan vaihdoksen jälkeen.

----------


## jtm

> Missäs vuorossa tämän näit liikkuvan? Meinaan kun ton #427:n paikalla ajeli #414...


Havaitsin myös tuon #414 26:lla joten siellä oli tänään 2 niveltä. Havaitsin tuon #407 26:lla Tuulensuussa noin klo 13:15 maissa Multsuun päin. Itsekin ihmettelin vähän aikaan ja kyllä ihan varmasti näin oikein.

3.2 Tkl:
#413/22, kokopäivävuorossa. Ajoi iltapäivällä yhtä vuoroa normaalia nivelvuoroa aikaisemmin ja näkyi vähän ennen klo 21 menevän keskustorilla Annalaan päin.

----------


## jtm

3.2 Tkl:
#652/24

4.2 Tkl:
#89/K18
#636/37

----------


## Eppu

4.2.
Hieman harvinaisempi auto asemalla yhden aikaan parkissa:
SatLi #111 / 54 (Urjalan vuoroon kilvitetty)

----------


## ana

TKL 4.2

#236/1
Muutenkin tällä linjalla ei näytä nyt olevan paljoa vakikalustoa, mm. #276:sta ei ole näkynyt vähään aikaan

----------


## Rester

5.2. TKL:

*#234/39*, iltapäivällä nivelen vuorossa
*#254/6*

Lisäksi midit olivat vaihtaneet keskenään paikkaa, eli:

#109/Y34
#110/24

----------


## karvinen

#276 on ollut jo jonki aikaa linjalla 13

----------


## jtm

8.2 Tkl:
#282/25

8.2 Paunu:
#1-2 oli auton #52 autokierrossa eli ajoi mm. 71B.  :Very Happy:  Kilvissä oli tuolloin TAMPERE - LEMPÄÄLÄ ja alhaalla kyltti IDEAPARK.

----------


## PepeB

9.2.2010

#228/16

----------


## Rester

10.2. TKL:

#273 näytti palanneen tänään Lahdesta Nekalan hallille korjattuna. Palannee varmaankin lähipäivinä liikenteeseen.

----------


## ihmettelijä

> 10.2. TKL:
> 
> #273 näytti palanneen tänään Lahdesta Nekalan hallille korjattuna. Palannee varmaankin lähipäivinä liikenteeseen.


Ei 273 missään Lahdessa oo nyt ollu  :Wink:

----------


## jtm

10.2 LL:
#19/85, havaitsin tuon noin 15:50 Pyynikintorin kohdalla menossa Ylöjärvelle päin. :Very Happy:

----------


## jtm

10.2 Tkl:
#216/28

----------


## Rester

> Ei 273 missään Lahdessa oo nyt ollu


Okei, tekivät vain sitten perusteellisemman remontin paikan päällä. Hyvä näin. En minä ehdi niitä niin tarkasti seuraamaan, missä käyvät vai jättävätkö käymättä, huomasin vain moisen hallin pihassa seisovan ehjänä.

----------


## jtm

> Okei, tekivät vain sitten perusteellisemman remontin paikan päällä. Hyvä näin. En minä ehdi niitä niin tarkasti seuraamaan, missä käyvät vai jättävätkö käymättä, huomasin vain moisen hallin pihassa seisovan ehjänä.


Niinkuin itseäni opetettiin, kun tulin tänne, että tänne laitetaan "HAVAINTOJA" eikä "OLETUKSIA"  :Wink:  Jos vaikka #282 esim. on ollut vähän aikaa pois liikenteestä ja ilmestyy hallin perälle niin onko se automaatio, että se on käynyt Volvolla Sarankulmassa. Älä ota nokkiisi tästä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rester

> Niinkuin itseäni opetettiin, kun tulin tänne, että tänne laitetaan "HAVAINTOJA" eikä "OLETUKSIA"  Jos vaikka #282 esim. on ollut vähän aikaa pois liikenteestä ja ilmestyy hallin perälle niin onko se automaatio, että se on käynyt Volvolla Sarankulmassa. Älä ota nokkiisi tästä


No tuskin se itseksenkään on itseään korjannut.  :Wink:  Havainto tuossa oli se, että ko. menopeli oli korjattu, kun sen hallin edessä näin. Korjauspaikasta en nyt sitten sano mitään. Pahoittelen valtavaa tietovirhettä, viestini voinee poistella/muokata tuolta ylempää.

----------


## ihmettelijä

Vielä senverran ot että ei se 273 kunnossa ole  :Wink:  hommaa on aikas paljonkin vielä.

----------


## hiiritaikuri

13.2. TKL:

#644/1
#274/28
#653/3
#281/13

----------


## PepeB

> 13.2. TKL:
> 
> #644/1
> #274/28
> #653/3
> #281/13


#274 on ihan vakiosijoitus 28 lauantaisin ;P

----------


## jtm

Ja #653/3 näyttää olevan kanssa vakiokamaa.

13.2 Tkl:
#645/20

----------


## Eppu

> Ja #653/3 näyttää olevan kanssa vakiokamaa.


Kyllä, ja pyhinä auto ajelee linjalla 21. Tässä autossa on muuten tällä hetkellä sellainen mukava piirre, että siitä löytyy melko montakin kappaletta näitä #235:n alkuperäisiä, matalampia istuinosia, joissa ainakin meikäläisen takapuoli pysyy paremmin paikoillaan.

----------


## killerpop

ma 15.2.
Länsilinjat #95/2 (Vega L)

----------


## jtm

> ma 15.2.
> Länsilinjat #95/2 (Vega L)


Tilalle tuli #17 9:15 lähtöön Pyynikintorilta.

----------


## Aaro R

16.2

TKL:

#87/23
*#233/19*
#223/25
#228/17
#234/28
#246/Tilausajo (klo 13 Keskustorilla)

Paunu:

#74/62
#78/45

----------


## jtm

15.2 Tkl:
#212/12, kokopäivä.

15.2 Paunu:
#122/71

16.2 Paunu:
#1-2/95, siinä autkierrossa missä oli vakiona alkusyksystä ja viime talvena eli mm. 7:25 Kangasalta Tampereelle.

----------


## deepthroat

Eli Paunu #78/45 täysin vakio tiettyinä päivinä, tuollahan ajetaan #87 parina Nokia-Hervantaa, johon myös liittyy tuo yksi kierros linjaa 45.
Sitten tuo #1-2 Sahalahden yms suunnilla johtunee pääosin siitä, että autoa #52 pidetään uudempien Volvo 8700 RLE kaluston viimeisenä hätävarana sattuneista syistä.

----------


## bassman

Paunu #1-2 oli #90:n tilalla joka oli pajalla viksattavana.

----------


## jtm

Linjan 2 klo 10 lähtö P:torilta lähti 8min myöhässä, koska auton #17 tilalle vaihdettiin auto #7  :Very Happy:

----------


## ana

TKL 19.2

#90/20
#277/21
#662/11 aamulla ->myöhemmin tutulla 21:llä

----------


## jtm

19.2 Tkl:
#636, #637/3

----------


## J_J

> Linjan 2 klo 10 lähtö P:torilta lähti 8min myöhässä, koska auton #17 tilalle vaihdettiin auto #7


Tämä samainen "sopimuksenmukainen" katiska ajeli sitten kakkosella iltaan asti  :Sad: 

Missä taka- ja sivulinjakilvet, missä tilaajavärit? Onko tässä laitoksen hylkäämässä lahtelaisessa muuta tarjouskilpailussa luvattua, kuin ovien lukumäärä?  :Wink:

----------


## killerpop

Pari bongausta kuvien kera seutuliikenteestä

 Paunu #77 Tampere-Pohja -vuoroissa 17.2. ja ilmeisesti myös 18.2
 Satakunnan Liikenne #19 linjalla 54 Tampere-Lempäälä 19.2.

----------


## jtm

Onkohan Länsilinjojen #90 ollut perään ajossa tai jotain vastaavaa, koska vaikutti saaneen uuden perän tai ainakin maalipinnan ja takapuolen kylkinumero oli huomattavasti suurentunut.

----------


## Rester

> Onkohan Länsilinjojen #90 ollut perään ajossa tai jotain vastaavaa, koska vaikutti saaneen uuden perän tai ainakin maalipinnan ja takapuolen kylkinumero oli huomattavasti suurentunut.


Uutta maalia ja muoviosia lienee saanut, kun oli saanut Länskän kuskin mukaan TKL:n linjan 19 auton peräänsä viime viikon puolivälissä Tuulensuun pysäkillä. Tarkempaa numeroa en TKL:n auton osalta tiedä. Tästä syystä kakkosella olikin niitä teidän "sopimuskatiskoiksi" määrittelemiänne kulkupelejä viime päivinä ajossa.  :Wink:

----------


## Aaro R

21.2

TKL:

#87/16

Ja linjalta 25 #654 jäi Sammonkadulle (Kaarilan suuntaan, 11:40 lähtö Jankasta). Tilalle tuli #639. Itse matkustin linjan 17 autolla, jonka kyytiin tulivat tuon #654:n matkustajat, kuulemma etuoven kanssa oli jotain häikkää.

----------


## J_J

> Tästä syystä kakkosella olikin niitä teidän "sopimuskatiskoiksi" määrittelemiänne kulkupelejä viime päivinä ajossa.


Aijaa, minä kun olin kuvitellut tuon 90:n olevan vara-auto, jota tarvittaisiin kakkoslinjalle vain silloin, kun joku kolmesta linjalle tarjotusta (2 x 8700, 1 x Iiris) on epäkunnossa  :Wink: 

Jotenkin kuvittelisin, että muutama päivä pystyttäisiin kolmen auton liikennettä hoitamaan ilman vara-autoakin?

----------


## Rester

> Aijaa, minä kun olin kuvitellut tuon 90:n olevan vara-auto, jota tarvittaisiin kakkoslinjalle vain silloin, kun joku kolmesta linjalle tarjotusta on epäkunnossa 
> 
> Jotenkin kuvittelisin, että muutama päivä pystyttäisiin kolmen auton liikennettä hoitamaan ilman vara-autoakin?


En sen tarkemmin tilannetta tosiaan tiedä, mutta näin kakkosen kuski kertoili tuossa taannoin. Ja sopimuskatiskoilla tarkoitin tuossa lähinnä noita vanhoja TKL-autoja, joita linjalla on silloin tällöin pyörinyt. 90:hän ilmeisesti sivulinjakilpeään lukuunottamatta vastaa täysin linjalle tarjottua autoa?

----------


## jtm

> En sen tarkemmin tilannetta tosiaan tiedä, mutta näin kakkosen kuski kertoili tuossa taannoin. Ja sopimuskatiskoilla tarkoitin tuossa lähinnä noita vanhoja TKL-autoja, joita linjalla on silloin tällöin pyörinyt. 90:hän ilmeisesti sivulinjakilpeään lukuunottamatta vastaa täysin linjalle tarjottua autoa?


Siinä #90:ssä on yksi istumapaikka enemmän.

----------


## jtm

22.2 Tkl:
*#422/23*
#232/Y28, illalla.

----------


## Rester

> Siinä #90:ssä on yksi istumapaikka enemmän.


No, noinpäin se ei onneksi haittaa  :Smile: 

23.2. TKL:

*#422/23*
#406/17

----------


## karvinen

23.2.

#417/ 16 osapäivässä

----------


## Aaro R

24.2

TKL:

#91/1
#234/25
#233/18
#420/16
#280/18
#226/13

Juhlakalu #280:sta näköjään ovat pölykapselit poissa. Todella aneeminen näky, verrattuna jopa niihin teli-Volvoihin joissa pölykapseleita ei ole koskaan ollutkaan.

----------


## jtm

> 24.2
> 
> TKL:
> 
> #280/18
> 
> Juhlakalu #280:sta näköjään ovat pölykapselit poissa. Todella aneeminen näky, verrattuna jopa niihin teli-Volvoihin joissa pölykapseleita ei ole koskaan ollutkaan.


Juu tuosta "juhlakalusta" ovat olleet jo pitkän aikaa pois nuo kapselit. Ja se on ihan normaalia katuri Volvoissa, että ei ole kapseleita vaan ns. mutterinsuojukset. Mutta tosiaan on tuo aika kivan näköinen.  :Very Happy:  Tuo #280 on tupannut olemaan linjan 18 vakkarikalustoa #273 onnettomuuden jälkeen.

----------


## PepeB

#239/16 vaihdettiin kesken päivän #282 :P
Oli kuulemma jotenkin rikki

----------


## karvinen

24.2

TKL #90 oli linjalla 13

----------


## karvinen

25.2

TKL #426 taitaa olla hetken aikaa poissa liikenteestä koska tämän auton oli joku päässyt ajaan rautatieaseman vieressä sijaitsevan rulla grillin vasemmalla puolella olevaan kaiteeseen nokka edellä

----------


## Rester

> 25.2
> 
> TKL #426 taitaa olla hetken aikaa poissa liikenteestä koska tämän auton oli joku päässyt ajaan rautatieaseman vieressä sijaitsevan rulla grillin vasemmalla puolella olevaan kaiteeseen nokka edellä


Tuo #426 on kyllä kovan onnen auto; ei ole kauaakaan siitä, kun sen takaluukkuun täräytettiin, ja nyt saa etuosakin remonttia osakseen.

----------


## jtm

> 25.2
> 
> TKL #426 taitaa olla hetken aikaa poissa liikenteestä koska tämän auton oli joku päässyt ajaan rautatieaseman vieressä sijaitsevan rulla grillin vasemmalla puolella olevaan kaiteeseen nokka edellä


Kyllä käy sääliksi tätä autoa  :Icon Frown: . Joku Kemppainen tullut liian kovalla vauhdilla tuohon tilanteeseen luultavasti. Kuvasta päätellen aurattu tänään aikaisemmin niin varmaan tuonut lisää liukkautta.

25.2 Tkl:
#88/22
#643/22

----------


## killerpop

noh, kaikesta päätellen TKL #426 kokenut vain pieniä kosmeettisia vaurioita.

Siitä onkin jo vuosia kun edelliskerran tuossa on kaidetta seivästetty. Olisko jo lähemmäs 10 vuotta ja silloin tuli Paunun Lahti402  liki grilliä?  Täytyypi etsiä tästä artikkeli käsiin.

----------


## karvinen

joo sitä oli kuulemma joku ulkomaalainen ajanut sen verran mä siitä kuulin! ja oli viä asematunnelis poliisi ohjaamassa liikennettä ja oikealta puolen oli mennyt se kaide läpi sillain et oli tullut pilkistää putken pää etuoven edestä ulos mut ei mennyt auton läpi matkustamon puolelle ollenkaa mut sillain kuitenki että lasikuitu oli hajonnut keulasta noin 10 sentin matkalta!

ja TKL #91/1

----------


## jodo

> 25.2
> 
> TKL #426 taitaa olla hetken aikaa poissa liikenteestä koska tämän auton oli joku päässyt ajaan rautatieaseman vieressä sijaitsevan rulla grillin vasemmalla puolella olevaan kaiteeseen nokka edellä


Huvittavaa sinänsä että menin tuolla autolla pari tuntia ennen tätä.

----------


## jtm

26.2 LL:
#97/2, ainakin pehmeää ja hyvää kyytiä.  :Wink:  Tämä yksilö oli jossain sinisissä kokomainosteipeissä missä mainostettiin jotain lääkettä.

----------


## karvinen

> 26.2 LL:
> #97/2, ainakin pehmeää ja hyvää kyytiä.  Tämä yksilö oli jossain sinisissä kokomainosteipeissä missä mainostettiin jotain lääkettä.


Joo tossa LL #97 o buranan mainos

26.2

406/17

----------

